# Pet Food



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Lots of ideas on food for us, but have not seem much on the pet side. They have to eat too, I know you can feed dogs on lots of stuff but I came up with a way to store dry dog food with a decent shelf life.

My daughter has cats and she was buying the kitty litter in the plastic tubs with lids. She was just putting them in the recycle bin when they were empty. I was looking at them and these pretty good containers, solid plastic with good lids. Just pitching them seemed like a waste. I had the idea to store dry food in them.

I first washed them out *really* good, and set them in the sun to dry. 














I filled them with dry dog food and marked them.














I have had food in these containers for over a year without incident and the dogs don't seem to notice any difference. These are great to use as you can get away from bags witch can tear and are safe from insects and rodents. They are also stackable. I don't really have big temperature swings and I don't have to worry about humidity so I can't speak for that. Just another way to reuse good containers, save some $$ and keep food for the animals safe.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Those are good buckets and they square up nicely together. I like them too. I be used them for fish buckets, bait buckets , ice bucket to a trash bucket and shrimp'n bucket.......They're not too big and not too small, they be just rite !


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've heard that dog food doesn't have a good shelf life due to the fats and oils in them. I keep mine in the original 50 pound bags inside Rubbermaid trash cans.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We've kept dog food in mylar for up to 2 years with no issue. But I'm like you Ark, the fats and oils may make it go rancid over time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys are making me want to get another dog. I miss my Pup. Maybe it's time


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Good idea on those buckets. I use them for another reason too, I use plastic grocery bags when I clean the litter box, then tie them and put them in these buckets till trash day, then they all get thrown in the trash can. Our cans are in the garage, so the smell of poop etc can get rough.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

nice ideal , but I don't have cats . I guess I have to fine some cat owners .


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

There is a bicycle touring guy out there who made hard cases out of those kitty buckets. They are good stuff! 
I have been thinking a lot about pet food actually. My wee hog eats a good bit. Honestly though one 5 gallon bucket would last him a year.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I buy cat litter to use for floor dry, not seen it in nice buckets like that. Worth the extra money for a reusable bucket.jmo.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

you guys make it seem like if it's rancid in a SHTF.. the dog won't eat it.....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My wife would cut me up into little bite size morsels, before any of our dogs went hungry.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> My wife would cut me up into little bite size morsels, before any of our dogs went hungry.


I should not have read that out loud to my girlfriend, her laugh was a little suspicious


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We get laundry detergent in similar size buckets. They're great for all kinds of stuff. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sun-Moun...Concentrated-Laundry-Detergent-22-Lb/13908588


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd advise making sure it was food grade plastic, before storing long term.


----------

